# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Andy and Josh Barrett

## tammyy2j

Two new bad boys are about to hit Home and Away. Tai Hara and Jackson Gallagher will go head-to-head with the River Boys in the popular Seven drama as brothers Andy and Josh Barrett.  

And in a Home and Away first, the duo will be introduced to viewers via a series of webisodes ahead of their first televised appearance.

Hara, 23, from the Gold Coast, had to pinch himself the first time he hit the Palm Beach set to take up his role as Andy.

"I thought how lucky I was. It's just a real privilege to be on a show that is so loved."

Hara, who studied in Brisbane alongside actor Anna McGahan, says the Barrett brothers have some explosive plotlines with the River Boys.

"There is a lot of history behind both the families. I carry the secrets of what our whole relationship is with them," he says.

Gallagher, 23, who has been promoting his latest film, a remake of the cult 1978 horror Patrick at the Melbourne International Film Festival, says his starstruck moment was acting in a scene with Ray Meagher's character, Alf Stewart.

"That was when it hit home," he says.

Despite the fisticuffs with the Braxton boys, hostilities are suspended between takes.

"I did some physical scenes with Steve (Stephen Peacocke, who plays Darryl Braxton) with him being quite aggressive, and in between scenes he was like: 'Are you OK? I didn't hurt you did I man?'," Gallagher says.

The stand-alone webisodes introducing the Barretts and their backstory launch online on Home and Away's website on Wednesday night after the show's televised episode.

Brad Lyons, Seven's director of network production, says the webisodes are a classic example of how Home and Away continues to identify new ways for its fans to experience and connect with the show.

"The show's success today, and its unrivalled popularity since it began, lies in its honest storytelling and ability to evolve," Lyons says.

----------

alan45 (04-08-2013), Dazzle (03-08-2013), hward (06-08-2013), lizann (05-08-2013)

----------


## Dazzle

> Two new bad boys are about to hit Home and Away. Tai Hara and Jackson Gallagher will go head-to-head with the River Boys in the popular Seven drama as brothers Andy and Josh Barrett.


I don't like the sound of this - yet more Braxton aggression storylines  :Thumbsdown:

----------

lizann (05-08-2013)

----------


## lizann

> I don't like the sound of this - yet more Braxton aggression storylines


there is too much braxton drama on the show they monopolize all the storylines

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2013)

----------


## lizann

> I don't like the sound of this - yet more Braxton aggression storylines


there is too much braxton drama on the show they monopolize all the storylines

----------


## hward

Yeah, don't mind some drama, but not to the extent that everything is about them

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2013)

----------


## Dazzle

> there is too much braxton drama on the show they monopolize all the storylines


Home and Away's on its summer break now and I'm hardly missing it.  I feel sad because it used to be my favourite soap and I always looked forward to it so much.  That hasn't been true since the Braxtons arrived and everything became about them and their macho storylines.  Now Sid and Dex, two of my favourite characters, are leaving  :Sad:

----------


## TaintedLove

Why don`t they rename it the Braxton Show and have done with it.,
 :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (07-08-2013)

----------


## TaintedLove

Why don`t they rename it the Braxton Show and have done with it.,
 :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away have released new promo images showing off the soap's new cast members Jackson Gallagher and Tai Hara.

As reported at the weekend, Gallagher and Hara have joined the show's cast as bad boy brothers Josh and Andy Barrett, who have a history with the River Boys.


Jackson Gallagher and Tai Hara as Josh and Andy Barrett in Home and Away
Â© Channel 5
Jackson Gallagher and Tai Hara


Josh and Andy are both from Mangrove River like Brax, Heath and Casey, so fans will have to wait and see what it is that divides and may ultimately unite them with the Braxton brothers.

On his character Josh, Gallagher teased: "What I really like about Josh's story is it demonstrates that your past doesn't necessarily define your future, and you don't have to be who people expect you to be. I can relate to that in a sense and it's been great to explore."


Jackson Gallagher as Josh Barrett in Home and Away
Â© Channel 5
Jackson Gallagher as Josh Barrett


Meanwhile, Hara said of Andy: "He is the eldest of the Barrett brothers. He's an extremely unpredictable and protective character and regardless of his circumstances, family always comes first. 

"After the disappearance of their father, Andy stepped in to take responsibility of Josh. Although sometimes he lacks morals and normal social behaviour, everything he does for his brother, despite how reckless, it comes from a place of love. 

"But there's no shadowing the fact that Andy has a dark past and his arrival in the Bay will not be to make friends."


Jackson Gallagher and Tai Hara as Josh and Andy Barrett in Home and Away
Â© Channel 5
Tai Hara as Andy Barrett


Home and Away will air the Barretts' first scenes later this month in Australia and in October in the UK.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Brax take pity on Josh Barrett and offer him somewhere to stay in an upcoming storyline.

Australian viewers will know that Brax is furious with the Barrett brothers after he discovers that they were responsible for running Casey and Maddy's car off the road.

However, the latest turn of events take Josh by surprise and he is left unsure what Brax is up to.

Jackson Gallagher, who plays Josh, told TV Week: "Josh doesn't understand why Brax would want to help him after what Andy and Josh did to Casey.

"He doesn't really trust Brax, but he has been sleeping rough, so the idea of a meal and a couch to crash on is tempting.

"Josh's attitude towards the Braxtons has always been heavily influenced by Andy's hatred. But, deep down, he doesn't hold the anger and resentment Andy does. 

"His attitude towards them isn't necessary changing but he is seeing another side."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Maddy Osborne and Josh Barrett will be considered the main suspects over an arson attack in an upcoming storyline.

The police will inform Roo that they have footage of Maddy and boyfriend Josh prior to a fire breaking out at Mangrove River High. 

Kassandra Clementi - who plays Maddy - said to TV Week: "The fire was pretty bad. The whole school is now unusable and the students have nowhere to go. 

"Maddy and Josh were the last ones seen on the surveillance footage, as they were sleeping in the school when they had run away."

The situation puts pressure on Roo, who struggles to cope with the fact the teenagers were at the scene of the crime.

Clementi said: "Roo freaks out because she knows if there is hard evidence, they may be involved. She is scared Josh and Maddy could get into a lot of trouble.

"Roo thinks Josh is bad news. He has already caused a lot of damage and Maddy continues to be there for him. With Josh's track record, the fire is definitely something Roo thinks he could have done."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 in the UK, and weekdays at 7pm on Network Seven in Australia.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's UK fans get their first glimpse of newcomers Josh and Andy Barrett later this month as they cause a dramatic road crash.

Casey Braxton (Lincoln Younes) and Maddy Osborne (Kassandra Clementi) are driving home at night when they are targeted by the Barrett brothers in frightening scenes.

The drama begins when Maddy meets Josh (pictured above left) at Heath and Bianca's wedding reception and there's an immediate spark between them.

With Casey slightly concerned over Maddy's wellbeing, he promises Roo that he'll drive her home safely once the night is over - but this plan goes awry when Maddy and Josh give him the slip.

Casey eventually manages to track a drunken Maddy down and insists that she's going home, leading to a clash with Josh and his sibling Andy.

Soon afterwards, while Casey is driving Maddy back, Josh and Andy loom behind them in another vehicle and proceed to ram the car until they are run off the roadâ¦

The Barretts are new bad boys for Home and Away and have a secret history with the Braxton family, which will be explored over the next few weeks.

Maddy and Casey notice a car following them.
Â© Channel 5
Maddy and Casey notice a car following them.


The car explodes.
Â© Channel 5
The car explodes.


Casey carries Maddy from the car.
Â© Channel 5
Casey carries Maddy from the car.


Maddy looks after Casey.
Â© Channel 5
Maddy looks after Casey.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, October 30 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Andy Barrett needs urgent medical attention when he makes a surprise reappearance in Summer Bay.

Andy (Tai Hara) turns up just as his brother Josh gets involved in a fight with bad boy Matt Page, and he immediately takes control of the situation by jumping to Josh's defence and shoving Matt against a wall.

Josh is surprised to see that Andy is back in town and out of prison, but there is little time for explanations when it becomes clear that Andy has been seriously wounded.

Doctor Nate Cooper (Kyle Pryor) wants to take Andy to the hospital for treatment after spotting the injury, but when he refuses to go, Heath Braxton offers up his place as an alternative location for Nate to operate on Andy.

Nate tries his best to help Andy with assistance from Ricky, but when they realise that he's been stabbed, it's clear that it won't be an easy taskâ¦

Nate and Heath bring Andy into the house.
Â© Channel 5
Nate and Heath bring Andy into the house.

Ricky and Heath try to help Andy.
Â© Channel 5
Ricky and Heath try to help Andy.

Andy lays injured and in pain.
Â© Channel 5
Andy lays injured and in pain.

Nate operates on Andy.
Â© Channel 5
Nate operates on Andy.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, February 4 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Andy Barrett will find himself in serious danger when someone from his past turns up in Summer Bay.

Andy will be thrown when old enemy Sean arrives, just as he lands himself a new job and believes that his life is finally getting back on track.

Tai Hara, who plays Andy, said to TV Week: "Sean's part of Andy's dark past and he's come back to tie up some unfinished business. Andy has just started working at the gym and everything is looking on the up for him."

It soon transpires that Andy and Sean did a dodgy deal that landed Sean a stint in prison. Sean now wants Andy to go to the police and clear his name, threatening Josh and his girlfriend Maddy if Andy fails to comply with the order.

However, when Andy later goes to confront Sean over his threats, Sean is not alone and Andy finds himself outnumbered and in a very dangerous situation. 

Hara said: "Andy is shocked because Sean's the last person he expected to see in Summer Bay. Andy thought he was in jail.

"Andy feels responsible for putting Josh and Maddy at risk. He doesn't want them involved."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 in the UK, and weekdays at 7pm on Network Seven in Australia.

----------


## lizann

these are the new braxtons same storylines for them utter sh*te

----------


## Perdita

Also on Home and Away, Maddy Osborne is upset when Josh Barrett doesn't defend her to his brother Andy.

Josh is becoming increasingly angry by Andy's aggressive behaviour and is left further riled when Andy encourages him to quit school.

When Josh (Jackson Gallagher) explains that he wants to work things out with Maddy, who is currently giving him some space, Andy tries another tactic by warning Josh that Montgomery is going to humiliate him for being late.

Although Andy was correct, Leah sees Montgomery berate him in front of the class, causing Josh to storm out feeling overwhelmed. When Maddy (Kassandra Clementi) catches up with him, Josh loses patience with her and explains that he doesn't need her to fix him.

As Maddy protests that she wants them to be together, Andy interrupts and starts giving her a hard time. Instead of standing up for her, Josh stays quiet, leaving Maddy devastated.

Andy gives Josh a hard time about Maddy 
Â© Channel 5
Andy gives Josh a hard time about Maddy

Maddy argues with Josh 
Â© Channel 5
Maddy argues with Josh

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, February 14 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in Summer Bay, Andy Barrett's attempts to settle down in Summer Bay are thwarted by a face from his past.

Andy (Tai Hara) is delighted when Casey Braxton decides to put their past differences aside by offering him a job at the gym, but his former acquaintance Sean Green soon turns up to cause trouble.

Sean (Khan Chittenden) breaks into the gym and trashes the place just moments after Andy was responsible for locking up the building. When Casey finds the damage the next morning, he leaves Andy crushed by accusing him of being the culprit.

Sean arrives at the gym
Â© Channel 5
Sean arrives at the gym

Sean decides to break in 
Â© Channel 5
Sean decides to break in

Later, all becomes clear to Andy when Sean corners him and reveals that the damage to the gym was a warning. 

Sean wants Andy to change his police statement after he previously offered up Sean's name to the authorities in exchange for being freed from prison. Will Andy be intimidated into following his instructions?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, March 13 and Friday, March 14 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, a frightening hostage situation unfolds at Irene Roberts's home as new arrival Sean Green causes terror.

Sean (Khan Chittenden) is an old acquaintance of Andy Barrett, who turns up in Summer Bay with a score to settle. However, his threatening behaviour soon leads to him getting on the wrong side of Kyle Braxton.

Kyle shows his ruthless side as he tries to get rid of Sean, initially offering him a bribe to leave the Bay. When Sean turns violent, Kyle gets the upper hand and beats him badly.

Sean is left so injured that he needs medical attention, so he heads to Irene's house as he wrongly believes that she is a doctor after getting his wires crossed in a previous discussion with Chris Harrington.

Irene, Chris, Sasha and Spencer all end up being held at knifepoint by an increasingly-manic Sean, who refuses to accept that they can't help himâ¦

Sean turns threatening as he grabs a knife
Â© Channel 5
Sean turns threatening as he grabs a knife

Sean thinks Irene is a doctor
Â© Channel 5
Sean thinks Irene is a doctor

Sean's manic behaviour causes concern
Â© Channel 5
Sean's manic behaviour causes concern

Sean targets Sasha
Â© Channel 5
Sean targets Sasha

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, March 18 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Andy Barrett confronts Brax after discovering the truth about Casey's paternity.

When Brax finds Andy outside the share house, it becomes apparent that he has been away digging up information.

Andy tells Brax that he has found out that Johnny Barrett is Casey's father and threatens to expose the truth.

When Casey appears, Andy acts strangely and announces that he won't be coming back to work because he might be coming into some money. But will Brax really pay him for his silence?

Andy confronts Brax about the photo
Â© Channel 5
Andy confronts Brax about the photo

Andy confronts Brax in front of Casey 
Â© Channel 5
Andy confronts Brax in front of Casey

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, June 13 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Josh Barrett will betray his girlfriend Maddy Osborne by sharing a kiss with Evie MacGuire in an upcoming storyline.

Josh (Jackson Gallagher) will grow closer to Evie (Phillipa Northeast) after cracks appear in his relationship with Maddy as she struggles to cope with Roo Stewart's illness.

After having an argument with Maddy (Kassandra Clementi), Josh becomes drawn to Evie as the pair spend time together at the farm.

Gallagher said to TV Week: "When Evie suggests getting away to the farm for some fresh air, Josh jumps at it. Any distraction at that point is needed. 

"At the farm they stumble upon a neighbour's horse that's escaped from the paddock. Josh suggests they ride it back! Does it get more romantic?"

After spending the day together, Josh and Evie share a kiss, leading Josh to wonder whether he still has feelings for Maddy.

Gallagher said: "There is a moment of young passion and they share a kiss. Josh realises maybe his feelings for Maddy aren't there anymore. He sees something in Evie that excites him."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Tai Hara has revealed that a drugs scandal will rock Summer Bay and put several lives at risk.

The story kicks off when Chris Harrington (Johnny Ruffo) stumbles across a hidden bag of marijuana under a caravan while playing football. 

Chris decides to leave the bag where it is but a later encounter with Josh Barett (Jackson Gallagher) sheds some light on the situation.

It soon becomes apparent that Josh's older brother Andy (Tai Hara) knows exactly where the drugs came from and why they were there.

Hara said to TV Week: "The discovery will cause a domino effect that implicates numerous people and puts their lives at risk."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 in the UK, and weekdays at 7pm on Network Seven in Australia.

----------


## hward

More crime, great, just what we need.  And just when I was beginning to think that the Braxton crime storys are over we have Andy instead.  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Andy Barrett will be attacked and left for dead in an upcoming storyline.

A shocked Hannah (Cassie Howarth) will find a badly injured Andy (Tai Hara) lying on the road after he is beaten up and thrown out of a car.

Andy and his family know that the situation has occurred as a result of the ongoing drugs scandal that he has got himself involved in.

Despite the fact that Andy's half brother Casey Braxton (Lincoln Younes) has given him money to pay off the drug dealers, it soon becomes apparent that their revenge isn't just going to stop there.

Hara told TV Week: "Casey's money was not enough. So they beat Andy really badly and left him for dead. He's in a bad way."

He continued:"Everything is sinking in. He knows those guys will come for Josh, Hannah and everyone around him who's close to him. He has no options. They are coming. 

"No-one is safe. No-one knows who these guys are - only Andy. He doesn't know the full extent of how bad they are. He has put everyone in a compromising position."

----------


## Perdita

Several lives will be left in danger in an upcoming Home and Away storyline as Andy Barrett's dodgy dealings catch up with him once and for all.

Viewers know that Andy (Tai Hara) has been involved in a drugs scandal which has already landed both him and his brother Josh in serious trouble. 

As the drug dealers continue to threaten Andy into paying the money he owes, their revenge turns more dangerous than ever. 

The drama unfolds when a mysterious package arrives at the farmhouse with a note addressing Andy's final warning.

Ignoring the impending trouble, Casey heads off to the gym, but is followed by the thugs looking for Andy, and they force Casey to reveal his whereabouts.

Determined to intervene, Brax, Andy and Casey head over to the Braxtons' house. However, when they arrive and find the place empty, they realise they have been conned and Josh and Evie have now been kidnapped.

As Andy and Brax launch a desperate bid to rescue them, Josh is dragged back to the farmhouse where he is forced to leave a voicemail for Andy before he and Evie are tied up. 

Hara said to TV Week: "Everyone's lives are at risk. Things have really blown up in Andy's face."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Tai Hara has spoken about the upcoming return of killer Jake Pirovic.

Fletcher Humphrys has reprised his role as the dangerous villain, who was responsible for the death of Charlie Buckton in early 2012.

Jake's return was first revealed in a Channel 5 trailer for Home and Away earlier this month.

An upcoming storyline will see Jake unveiled as the leader of a gang of drug thugs that Hara's character Andy Barrett has got himself involved with.

Unaware that Jake shot Brax's girlfriend nearly three years ago, Andy promises to continue selling drugs for the bad boy - but his deal with the devil is sure to end in disaster.

Hara told TV Week: "He's on a one-way train that's going nowhere but off the tracks. It's relentless in terms of the number of stuff-ups he's making.

"Andy has lied to so many people. Everyone has turned their back on him. He's at his lowest point and thinks he can't possibly make any more bad decisions.

"Jake's older and Andy thinks he's a shady person. But Jake also gives Andy a sense of validation. It makes him feel better."

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Seven in Australia and in October on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Josh Barrett will be kidnapped for the second time as his brother Andy's drug scandal escalates.

The drama occurs just as Andy (Tai Hara) believes that he has finally put his recent troubles behind him and has even made peace with Brax (Steve Peacocke). 

With everything going so well, Andy knows that he needs to put a stop to drug dealer Jake's evil plans and meets him in secret. 

Andy explains that he doesn't want anything bad to happen to Brax, but it is evident that Jake has paid no attention to the request when he makes a worrying phone call. 

Later, Josh is grabbed by one of Jake's heavies and shoved into an unmarked van while out alone.

Jackson Gallagher, who plays Josh, told TV Week: "Andy is forever letting Josh down. Josh was beaten up and kidnapped and he saw the seriousness of the situation his brother had got them all into. 

"However, he still doesn't know the full extent of just how dangerous things really are.

"Josh is grabbed and shoved into a van. We don't know what is going to happen to him."

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, there is further trouble in store for the Barrett brothers when Andy is badly beaten up.

Josh (Jackson Gallagher) becomes concerned when he hasn't heard from Andy (Tai Hara) and their fears are confirmed when Hannah (Cassie Howarth) finds an injured Andy on the side of the road. 

As a concerned Hannah rushes to Andy's aid, it becomes clear that he has been attacked and pushed out of a car.

Andy has been attacked
Â© Channel 5
Andy has been attacked

Andy needs some help
Â© Channel 5
Andy needs some help

Hannah comes to Andy's aid
Â© Channel 5
Hannah comes to Andy's aid

Once Andy has been taken to hospital, Hannah admits to Nate that Andy has got caught up in a drug deal gone wrong and needs protection. 

As Josh rushes to the hospital to support his brother, Hannah lets slip to Brax that Casey went against his wishes and tried to help Andy.

Brax later confronts Casey and breaks the news about Andy's beating, while Andy begs Casey to protect Josh as the drug dealers are coming for him too.

A terrified Andy also tells Hannah to stay away from him to protect herself, but when Hannah is followed in her car, it appears it could be too late. Is she in danger?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, October 6 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Josh Barrett's life is in serious danger when he is kidnapped by drug thugs due to Andy's dodgy dealings.

When a sinister package turns up at the farm house doorstep, it becomes clear that everyone close to Andy is in serious danger.

Casey (Lincoln Younes) shows Brax (Steve Peacocke) the note that he found in the package which reads "Final warning: Barrett pays or someone else will", leaving Brax frustrated that they are all in trouble once again. 

When three guys later show up at the gym while only Casey and Denny are there, they threaten Casey while Denny calls Brax in a panic. However, by the time Brax gets there, the heavies have gone and reality dawns that they simply wanted Josh on his own. 

Later, the thugs show up at the share house and corner a scared Josh and Evelyn. When Brax, Casey and Denny later return to the share house, they find it empty and realise the teenagers must have been kidnapped.

As Josh and Evelyn are dragged back to the farm house, Josh is forced to leave a voicemail for Andy and they add a threat to hurt Hannah when she comes home. 

With Josh and Evelyn now tied up at the farm house, will anyone come to their rescue?

Andy's dodgy dealers kidnap Josh and Evelyn 
Â© Channel 5
Andy's dodgy dealers kidnap Josh and Evelyn

Josh and Evelyn are in danger
Â© Channel 5
Josh and Evelyn are in danger

Josh and Evelyn are held captive
Â© Channel 5
Josh and Evelyn are held captive

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Josh Barrett will give his brother Andy a false alibi after villain Jake Pirovic is killed in hospital.

Australian viewers know that Jake's return to Summer Bay led to the death of Casey Braxton after Andy Barrett's drug dealings got out of hand. 

Determined to get revenge for Casey's death, both Brax (Steve Peacocke) and Andy (Tai Hara) set out to kill him but their plan climaxed in an explosive car crash.

With Jake in hospital following the accident, someone then entered his room and turned off his life support following an earlier attempt by Brax.

As the police haul Andy in for questioning over the car crash and Jake's subsequent death, his brother Josh (Jackson Gallagher) jumps in to protect him.

Andy has no alibi for the moment when Jake's plug was pulled, leading Josh to lie to the police that he was with Andy the entire time.

However, Andy is furious with his brother's foolish actions, explaining that he doesn't want him to have the same poor relationship with the law that he currently has.

Gallagher said to TV Week: "Brax tells Josh that Andy is being taken in for questioning. He is told not to freak out and that the police are just asking questions. 

"When Josh learns this, he makes the decision to lie to the cops and create an alibi to protect Andy from going to jail."

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Andy Barrett will become a cause for concern as he secretly gets immersed in Jake Pirovic's drug world.

After Andy made the decision to deal drugs, a concerned Casey (Lincoln Younes) begins to worry as he starts behaving increasingly erratically at the gym.

When Andy meets with fellow dealer Cody and is paid double for his last job, it encourages him to keep working at the gym to cover up the fact that he is dealing drugs on the side. 

Later, Andy goes back to the gym and changes his attitude. This impresses Casey, but Brax can't help feeling that something is not quite right. 

When Andy meets Cody's boss for the first time and discovers it is Jake Pirovic, it's clear that big trouble is heading to the Bay...

Andy meets with drugs dealer Cody.
Â© Channel 5
Andy meets with drugs dealer Cody.

Jake Pirovic emerges as Cody's boss.
Â© Channel 5
Jake Pirovic emerges as Cody's boss.

Andy and Jake shake hands.
Â© Channel 5
Andy and Jake shake hands.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, October 27 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Andy Barrett makes another bad decision as his resentment for Brax pushes him into the dangerous hands of Jake Pirovic.

Andy (Tai Hara) is unhappy when he sees his brother Josh (Jackson Gallagher) bonding with Brax (Steve Peacocke) and becomes further jealous when he sees Brax give Josh his first driving lesson.

After meeting up with Jake again, Andy is given an envelope of cash as Jake tells him to be patient. However, when Casey later spots Andy with the cash, he suspects that he is drug dealing again and confronts him.

Brax is concerned when he finds out what Andy is up to and sends him a text, which he receives whilst meeting up with Jake,

Jake encourages Andy to go and meet Brax, telling him that he needs Brax to trust him, while Ricky tries to persuade Brax to take a backseat and leave Andy to it.

Going against Ricky's pleas, Brax meets Andy at Angelo's. Andy tells Brax that he wants to give up dealing and he'll need Brax's help, but what is he up to?

Andy wants revenge on Brax.
Â© Channel 5
Andy wants revenge on Brax.

Andy and Jake plot against Brax.
Â© Channel 5
Andy and Jake plot against Brax.

Brax is concerned about Andy.
Â© Channel 5
Brax is concerned about Andy.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, November 3 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Andy's brother Josh also faces a complicated time as he finds himself torn between Maddy Osborne and his new girlfriend Evie MacGuire.

Evie (Phillipa Northeast) is upset when she discovers that Josh confided in former girlfriend Maddy (Kassandra Clementi) over his problems with Andy, as opposed to talking to her.

After sharing her concerns with Zac, Evie decides to be upfront with Josh over how she feels about Maddy's involvement in their relationship.

However, Evie's honesty backfires when Josh turns on her and accuses her of creating problems which aren't there. 

Eventually, Evie realises her fears are unfounded and apologises to Josh. Although the pair agree to put this latest drama behind them, are their problems really over?

Evie questions Josh over Maddy.
Â© Channel 5
Evie questions Josh over Maddy.

Evie and Josh agree to put their problems behind them.
Â© Channel 5
Evie and Josh agree to put their problems behind t

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, November 3 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Tai Hara has announced his engagement to girlfriend Fely Irvine.   :Big Grin: 

The actor, who plays Andy Barrett in the Australian soap, proposed to Irvine during a holiday in Scotland, which marked the couple's second anniversary.

He told New Idea: "Obviously, I'd been planning it for quite a long time. I'd been carrying that ring around Europe for two weeks wrapped in three different bags and a sock, because it wasn't as if I could hide it in the hotel safe. 

"I was terrified that someone was going to steal my luggage!"  

Irvine was previously a member of Australian children's music group Hi-5. The couple first met when Barrett also attended an audition for a place.

Hara has been playing Summer Bay's Andy since 2013.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Andy Barrett will seek solace in the arms of another woman when he learns that his girlfriend Hannah Wilson has cheated on him.

Recent episodes airing in Australia have seen Hannah betray Andy (Tai Hara) by reigniting her romantic spark with former flame Sean.

Although Hannah regrets her actions when she learns that Sean has a wife, he tries to prove where his loyalties lie by dumping his partner so that he can be with Hannah full-time.

Hannah still isn't impressed and wants to stick with Andy after all, but their relationship lies in tatters when he finds out she has done the dirty on him.

With Sean's continued presence in Summer Bay making Andy fear the worst over Hannah's intentions, he finds himself in an emotional heart-to-heart with the love rat's jilted wife Emma at Angelo's.

After bonding over their mutual heartbreak, Andy and Emma soon head over to the gym where things get steamy between them. However, viewers will have to wait and see how far things go and whether there's any chance that Andy and Hannah can reunite once the dust settles.

----------

Pantherboy (22-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, Josh Barrett will be thrown when he receives a message from his estranged mother in prison.

As he prepares to celebrate his 18th birthday, Josh (Jackson Gallagher) finds his plans put on hold when his mum leaves him a voicemail and asks him to call her.

What Josh doesn't know, is that his girlfriend Evie has arranged a surprise party for him to mark the special occasion. However, when a distracted Josh arrives early, he berates Evie for her efforts and insists he doesn't want to celebrate.

Evie organises a surprise party for Josh
Â© Channel 5
Evie organises a surprise party for Josh

Josh is angry with Evie
Â© Channel 5
Josh is angry with Evie

Realising that something is clearly bothering Josh, Andy tracks him down and forces his brother to open up to him.

As Josh reveals that their mother tries to get in contact, Josh explains that she had always promised a huge party for his 18th and it just reminds him of the disappointment they went through with her. 

Andy encourages Josh to forget about the past and focus on the people who love him now, but will Josh be able to move forward?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, July 30 and Friday, July 31.

----------

Pantherboy (18-07-2015)

----------


## dolphinree

Josh ends up blind

----------


## Pantherboy

> Josh ends up blind


SPOILER ALERT! A photo has just surfaced online showing Josh walking with the aid of a white cane, with Andy & Hannah walking either side of him. If he is indeed blind, I wonder how this will come about - will it have something to do with his upcoming drug storyline? He also is found unconscious after falling down the stairs next week (in Aust), but with the photo just surfacing, I assume the "blind" storyline won't be on air for sometime yet, so perhaps not related to the fall (unless it is a delayed reaction?). Also, how long will his blindness last? Given how quickly others have recovered from major injuries, I assume he won't be blind for too long!

(I hope that Hannah being there with Andy doesn't mean they eventually get back together in the end (maybe brought back together by Josh's plight?). - I couldn't stand it!)

----------

TaintedLove (23-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

One Summer Bay resident will be left fighting for their life after being shot in a dramatic siege in Home and Away.

Josh Barrett, Marilyn Chambers and Kat Chapman are among the characters central to the drama, which will start after Josh's drug dealer Damo takes him hostage.

The story kicks off after Josh has a bad reaction to some drugs he bought from Damo and subsequently decides to go to Kat and report them.

However, when Damo approaches Evie with a threatening message for Josh - warning that he needs to keep quiet over the incident - it is clear that there is serious trouble ahead.

After the police find the drugs that Damo is stashing, he decides to take revenge on Josh by smashing up his house with a bat, prompting Marilyn and Kat to arrive on the scene.

As Kat tries to calm the situation, she puts her gun down on the table in the hope that it will prompt Damo to put down the bat, but as everyone lunges for the weapon, tragedy strikes.

While a crowd begins to gather outside the house, everyone is stopped in their tracks when a shot is heard, but who is the victim?

----------

Pantherboy (04-08-2015), tammyy2j (19-08-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

Andy & Josh Barrett the two most dullest & boring characters on the show along with Evie, Oscar, Hannah & Matt. The sooner these all leave the better. Non of them have any personality whatsoever.

----------


## tammyy2j

Why does Josh start taking or selling drugs?

----------


## Pantherboy

> Why does Josh start taking or selling drugs?


He buys the drugs off a guy he met at the university open day, because he was having trouble studying for his trial HSC exams & wanted something to help him stay awake (to study)

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2015), tammyy2j (19-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Andy & Josh Barrett the two most dullest & boring characters on the show along with Evie, Oscar, Hannah & Matt. The sooner these all leave the better. Non of them have any personality whatsoever.


I agree with some of these, but I don't think most viewers would accuse Matt of not having any personality - although the writing for him's admittedly been a bit boring recently.  

I don't know why his drinking and robbing the ATM wasn't made into a much bigger storyline.  Most of it happened offscreen which I find totally bizarre.  He now seems recovered with no long-term consequences whatsoever on the character...  :Wal2l:

----------


## Perdita

Interview:

----------

Dazzle (28-08-2015), Pantherboy (27-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, Josh Barrett will be left unconscious after being pushed down the stairs by an unknown culprit.

A mysterious set of circumstances begin after a hooded figure steals Leah's photo album, which was put together by Irene and Marilyn following a fire in her home.

Josh discovers a hooded Hunter lurking around the house
Â© Channel 5
Josh discovers a hooded Hunter lurking around

However, it is Josh (Jackson Gallagher) who finds himself in the firing line after he disturbs the hooded figure as they attempt to search Alf's house.

Josh is on a mission to resolve his problems with Evie, who is avoiding him after learning that he took drugs to enhance his exam performance, so heads over to the house to find her.

However, he is stopped in his tracks when he is thrown down the stairs by the mystery person as they attempt to make an escape before being seen.

As Josh lies on the floor unconscious, will anyone come to his rescue before it's too late?

After a short scuffle, Josh falls down the stairs and is knocked unconscious 
Â© Channel 5
After a short scuffle, Josh falls down the stairs

After a short scuffle, Josh falls down the stairs and is knocked unconscious 
Â© Channel 5
After a short scuffle, Josh falls down the stairs

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, September 22 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.



http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3lUlyUJpL

----------

Dazzle (13-09-2015), Pantherboy (12-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away teen Josh Barrett will be left fighting for his life after he rescues his former girlfriend Evie MacGuire from Tank's dangerous clutches.

Evie's controversial new romance with Tank has raised concern among those closest to her, but their fears increase in upcoming episodes when she decides to run away with him.

However, once away from the Bay, Evie starts to see Tank's true colours when he refuses to let her contact her family and attempts to lock her in a shack.

Knowing she needs help, Evie reaches out to Josh before attempting to escape, but a determined Tank refuses to give up without a fight and chases her.

Although Josh turns up in time and manages to get Evie home to safety, it soon becomes apparent that the trouble is only just beginning when a furious Tank returns to her house.

As Josh prepares to confront the troublemaker, Tank emerges from behind him and delivers a coward punch, causing Josh to fall to the floor and smash his head on the ground.

In a a tragic twist of events, Josh isn't discovered until the following morning, but despite being rushed into hospital, his outlook looks increasingly bleak. Will Josh pull through?

Jackson Gallagher, who plays Josh, said to TV Week: "Tank comes from behind and catches Josh off-guard. He coward punches him.

"Josh could die. He is in a coma on life support. It appears he is brain dead - there is a real chance this could be the end."

----------

Aussiedal (13-10-2015), Pantherboy (12-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

These are the emotional moments in which Josh Barrett's loved ones prepare to turn off his life-support in Home and Away.

Australian viewers have recently seen Josh hospitalised after he suffered a brutal attack at the hands of Evie's troublesome ex-boyfriend Tank.

Watch the latest scenes by hitting play below:

https://au.tv.yahoo.com/home-and-awa...ts-with-josh-/

Upcoming scenes will see nurse Hannah Wilson break the news to her niece Evie and Josh's older brother Andy that there is nothing more they can do to help him.

A devastated Evie then says a heartfelt goodbye to her former boyfriend, whilst Andy struggles to cope with his emotions, claiming that he is in unable to see his sibling one last time. Is this truly the end for Josh?

----------

Dazzle (29-10-2015), Pantherboy (30-10-2015), tammyy2j (29-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Josh miraculously recovers

----------

Dazzle (29-10-2015), Pantherboy (30-10-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail article re fight with Chris punching Andy. You go Chris! This has just been filmed so it obviously won't go to air till some months into next year.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...g-episode.html

----------

Dazzle (12-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Apparently Evie sleeps with Andy, I thought her and Josh got back together and get engaged

----------


## Kirsty007

Evie & Andy kiss.. Hannah sees it but then Evie walks off so not sure they sleep together. 
 That happened today in Aus season finale!

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2015), Pantherboy (09-12-2015), tammyy2j (09-12-2015)

----------


## Kirsty007

Evie & Andy kiss.. Hannah sees it but then Evie walks off so not sure they sleep together. 
 That happened today in Aus season finale!

----------


## tammyy2j

> Evie & Andy kiss.. Hannah sees it but then Evie walks off so not sure they sleep together. 
>  That happened today in Aus season finale!


Sorry I thought they slept together 




> Other big moments in the episode saw Maddy and Matt kiss, Evie betray Josh by getting passionate with his brother Andy, and Ricky find out Brax was alive shortly after getting engaged to Nate.

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Apparently Evie sleeps with Andy, I thought her and Josh got back together and get engaged


Same still waiting for Jett to have cancer

----------


## Perdita

Womanâs Day has today reported that Ada Nicodemou has split from her husband, Chrys Xipolitas after nine years, but have also all-but-confirmed the departure of Adaâs castmate, Tai Hara.


Tai Hara as Andy Barrett


The popular Australian magazine reported âMeanwhile, the pair [Ada and Chrys] has been noticeably absent from one anotherâs social media pages, and havenât been spotted out together since early December, when they attended the engagement party of Adaâs former cast-mate Tai Hara and his fiancÃ©e, Fely Irvine.â

Tai joined the long-running soap in September 2013 as bad-boy Andy Barrett and has been at the centre of several love triangles, as well as a shocking storyline that saw the murder of Casey Braxton.

Andy is currently a suspect in the Charlotte King murder investigation, and if this news is true, then Womanâs Day may have just spoiled the ending to one of the soapâs biggest storylines in the last decade.

While there is no official word, it is widely known that the series often doesnât report on cast departures until just before it occurs onscreen. The news also follows rumours of a massacre that will reportedly kill off 6 characters. This rumour has been denied by former Series Script Executive, Dan Bennett.


_BTTB_

----------

lizann (22-02-2016), TaintedLove (25-02-2016), tammyy2j (23-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

why would andy kill charlotte

----------


## Pantherboy

> why would andy kill charlotte


AUST PACE!  SPOILER ALERT! 

Andy's motive is that Charlotte overheard Josh say to Andy something like "don't forget I lied to the cops for you when you killed Jake Pirovic". When she needs money to leave town, she confronts Andy & tells him unless he gives her money she will tell the cops he killed Pirovic & also tell them that Josh gave him a false alibi (but she doesn't tell Andy how she knows all this). He calls her bluff, says she has no proof, & basically tells her to get stuffed. But then later she shows up at Zac & Leah's wedding threatening to expose everyone's secrets (including murder etc). Andy tells Kyle that she knows about Pirovic & they realise that she might just tell the police (Josh, who is still blind at this stage, says that if she does tell, they are both going to jail). So, Andy & Kyle decide they have to find her first. They go off separately to look for her. While out looking, Andy briefly sees Hannah but brushes her off as he is in a hurry & then bumps into Evie (for the kissing scene), but what does he do after that............?

----------

Dazzle (23-02-2016), lizann (23-02-2016), Perdita (23-02-2016), TaintedLove (25-02-2016), tammyy2j (23-02-2016)

----------


## bobdaoeach

I don't think Andy kills her. In the TV Week spoilers by the H&A Writer Lucy Adoewitrewuroiweori or w/e she said something like "We'll find out who killed Charlotte, as well as a wedding, a proposal, and a court case that could see a favorite locked up for good." (or something like that). The court case was filmed a few weeks ago, with Matt, Josh, Evie, Kat, Ash (I think) and Andy all there - so the "court case that could see a favorite locked up" seems to be Andy.
To me, that says it's separate from the Charlotte murder, if it was related to Charlotte I think it would've been phrased together. Not only that, but Isabella said in like late Nov/early Dec that she knows who killed Charlotte as the script was out, the court case was filmed months later. This seems like a pretty big gap between the murder reveal and the court case.

----------

Dazzle (23-02-2016)

----------


## bobdaoeach

I don't think Andy kills her. In the TV Week spoilers by the H&A Writer Lucy Adoewitrewuroiweori or w/e she said something like "We'll find out who killed Charlotte, as well as a wedding, a proposal, and a court case that could see a favorite locked up for good." (or something like that). The court case was filmed a few weeks ago, with Matt, Josh, Evie, Kat, Ash (I think) and Andy all there - so the "court case that could see a favorite locked up" seems to be Andy.
To me, that says it's separate from the Charlotte murder, if it was related to Charlotte I think it would've been phrased together. Not only that, but Isabella said in like late Nov/early Dec that she knows who killed Charlotte as the script was out, the court case was filmed months later. This seems like a pretty big gap between the murder reveal and the court case.

----------


## Dazzle

It's been confirmed on Facebook that Tai Hara is leaving:

https://www.facebook.com/homeandaway...061612/?type=3

There's also rumours Hannah's leaving/has left because the actress has been in the US recently.  Perhaps Andy and Hannah leave together?  

I wouldn't be upset to see the back of the pair of them, but I'll be sad for Chris if this happens.

----------

Pantherboy (24-02-2016), tammyy2j (23-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I was just getting used to Andy and growing to like him but he is no loss really to the show

----------

Dazzle (23-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I was just getting used to Andy and growing to like him but he is no loss really to the show


Yes, he is massively improved recently (and I never thought I'd say that!).

----------


## bobdaoeach

> There's also rumours Hannah's leaving/has left because the actress has been in the US recently.  Perhaps Andy and Hannah leave together?


Cassie was last seen in September so doubtful

----------


## Dazzle

> Cassie was last seen in September so doubtful


Do you mean she was last seen filming in September?  Why would that mean she isn't leaving?  Anyway, as I say it was just an unsubstantiated post I read so I agree there's likely no truth to it.

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Do you mean she was last seen filming in September?  Why would that mean she isn't leaving?  Anyway, as I say it was just an unsubstantiated post I read so I agree there's likely no truth to it.


I meant that she was last seen in September, and Thai was last seen in January, so unless they are doing what they did with Bonnie and Steve, there's no way they're leaving together.

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2016)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Do you mean she was last seen filming in September?  Why would that mean she isn't leaving?  Anyway, as I say it was just an unsubstantiated post I read so I agree there's likely no truth to it.


I meant that she was last seen in September, and Thai was last seen in January, so unless they are doing what they did with Bonnie and Steve, there's no way they're leaving together.

----------


## TaintedLove

Jeez

  Spoiler:    So now we will have more scenes of Chris Harrington moping around.  :Sad:  

So if they hint on a cast favourite who is leaving, could it be Ash? I don`t know if Gunno really died as we saw his hand twitch. But what if Gunno took a leaf out of Brax`s book and pretended to be dead and implicated Ash for it? That would certainly explain a lengthy prison sentence. But as of today (Wednesday) I haven`t heard Ash is leaving. What if it was the same scenario but with Kyle instead? Did I read somewhere he is leaving?
I love that Andy spoiler. Would love it if its true, it makes sense that he would be the killer as he and Charlotte had a history, and Charlotte was ruthless enough to blackmail Andy for cash.  

Of course its all speculation on my part. I could be wrong - I usually am.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Jeez
> 
>   Spoiler:    So now we will have more scenes of Chris Harrington moping around.  
> 
> So if they hint on a cast favourite who is leaving, could it be Ash? I don`t know if Gunno really died as we saw his hand twitch. But what if Gunno took a leaf out of Brax`s book and pretended to be dead and implicated Ash for it? That would certainly explain a lengthy prison sentence. But as of today (Wednesday) I haven`t heard Ash is leaving. What if it was the same scenario but with Kyle instead? Did I read somewhere he is leaving?
> I love that Andy spoiler. Would love it if its true, it makes sense that he would be the killer as he and Charlotte had a history, and Charlotte was ruthless enough to blackmail Andy for cash.  
> 
> Of course its all speculation on my part. I could be wrong - I usually am.


 Ash isn't leaving. Kyle is leaving April 20, iirc.

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Jeez
> 
>   Spoiler:    So now we will have more scenes of Chris Harrington moping around.  
> 
> So if they hint on a cast favourite who is leaving, could it be Ash? I don`t know if Gunno really died as we saw his hand twitch. But what if Gunno took a leaf out of Brax`s book and pretended to be dead and implicated Ash for it? That would certainly explain a lengthy prison sentence. But as of today (Wednesday) I haven`t heard Ash is leaving. What if it was the same scenario but with Kyle instead? Did I read somewhere he is leaving?
> I love that Andy spoiler. Would love it if its true, it makes sense that he would be the killer as he and Charlotte had a history, and Charlotte was ruthless enough to blackmail Andy for cash.  
> 
> Of course its all speculation on my part. I could be wrong - I usually am.


 Ash isn't leaving. Kyle is leaving April 20, iirc.

----------


## Pantherboy

SPOILER ALERT! SPOILER ALERT!

Another Cast Member Says Goodbye

A rumoured departure has been confirmed, possibly signalling the end to a long-running storyline, currently playing out on Australian & UK viewers' screens.

Josh Barrett has just been revealed as the person who shot Charlotte, & it has now been confirmed that his portrayer, Jackson Gallagher, has departed the long-running Aust series, Home and Away. New Zealand entertainment site, stuff.co.nz confirmed that Jackson has left the show after almost 3 years on-screen.

His departure has been speculated about for several months, & the rumours continued to swirl when Jackson's co-stars where seen outside a court, & he was walked away by police in handcuffs.

Over his 3 years on the series, Josh Barrett has been in several romantic storylines, most notably his on-off relationship, & subsequent engagement to Evelyn MacGuire. He was also shot by his mother, held hostage, involved in a bus-crash, & king-hit by his love rival, Tank Snelgrove, leading to him going through a stage of blindness.

Back To The Bay would like to wish Jackson the best of wishes for the future.

BTTB

----------

Dazzle (15-05-2016), lellygurl (16-05-2016), Perdita (15-05-2016), tammyy2j (16-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away brothers Josh and Andy Barrett have left Australian screens in very dramatic style, and here is a first look at their exit for UK fans.

Josh (Jackson Gallagher) will flee court with help from Andy immediately after he is given a harsh 25-year prison sentence for the accidental murder of Charlotte King.

In a surprise twist, Josh and Andy's shock getaway is assisted by the security guard leading Josh away to his cell. After getting the go-ahead from the guard, Josh knocks him to the ground, before fleeing into the speeding car.

Later scenes then see Josh and Andy disposing of their phones and personal belongings, before fleeing the Bay for good.

Josh in Home and Away

 Josh in Home and Away

 Josh in Home and Away

 Josh in Home and Away

 Evie in Home and Away

 Evie in Home and Away

While the pair's escape plan is to ensure Josh doesn't spend his life in prison, Andy (Tai Hara) has his own reasons for wanting to leave after he unwittingly caused the caravan explosion that cost the lives of Oscar MacGuire and Hannah Wilson.

Before leaving, Josh stopped to send a final text to his heartbroken girlfriend Evie, in which he apologised for leaving her and promised he'd love her forever.

Hara's exit was announced earlier this year but Gallagher's departure was merely speculated about until recently.

Home and Away will air Josh and Andy's exits later in the summer.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (06-07-2016), Pantherboy (06-07-2016)

----------


## Topaz

Sad to see more cast members go :-(

----------


## lizann

is that their exits, on the run

----------

Pantherboy (25-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> is that their exits, on the run


I believe so and it felt very final to me.

----------

lizann (27-08-2016), Pantherboy (25-08-2016), tammyy2j (25-08-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

> is that their exits, on the run


Yes, that is the end of the Barrett's on H&A - the less said about their exits the better IMO!

----------

Dazzle (25-08-2016), lizann (27-08-2016), tammyy2j (25-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes, that is the end of the Barrett's on H&A - the less said about their exits the better IMO!


I quite enjoyed their exit!  It was better than I was expecting (though admittedly the escape itself was wildly implausible and much too easy).

----------

lizann (27-08-2016), Pantherboy (25-08-2016), Perdita (25-08-2016), tammyy2j (25-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I quite enjoyed their exit!  It was better than I was expecting (though admittedly the escape itself was wildly implausible and much too easy).


 i liked it too who knew andy was smart  :Stick Out Tongue:  just hated evie wailing

----------

Dazzle (27-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I quite enjoyed their exit!  It was better than I was expecting (though admittedly the escape itself was wildly implausible and much too easy).


 i liked it too who knew andy was smart  :Stick Out Tongue:  just hated evie wailing

----------


## Dazzle

> i liked it too who knew andy was smart  *just hated evie wailing*


I agree, I had a bit of a rant about her making it all about herself on another thread.  :Big Grin:

----------

